# Freshpet



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm making the switch over to Freshpet (from terrible Cesar & Pedigree) :aktion033:... I heard all around stellar reviews about this brand of natural fresh dog food. Have you tried them and if so what are the results?

The only downside is that it tends to be more on the pricey side... I bought a 6lb roll (more cost effective) and will be freezing the unused portion for a later time.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/14/b...promotes-products-sourced-in-the-us.html?_r=0


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Fresh Pet Vital as a topping on the Fromm Kibble. It doesn't freeze very well. It becomes mushy, but I'm sure that it is OK to use.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the 6 lb roll, but I am feeding three dogs. I alternate between Vital and FP and I alternate the protiens as well. Dogs adore either and are doing very well on it. I couldn't be happier with it. I don't think I would freeze it. I would just but the smaller portions and but more frequently if needed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

We use freshpet in our rotation of foods as well. I am feeding two dogs and they eat it for breakfast only. I buy it from Whole Foods- Fresh Pet Nature's Fresh grain-free turkey recipe. I buy the medium size roll (I think 2 pound roll) and use it for 1 week as advised. I buy a few of the 2 pound rolls at a time to save trips to the store and avoid freezing the large roll. From what I've read, the defrosted rolls have more of a mushy texture. I prefer the regular way since mushy usually means messier. My dogs eat 1/8 slice for a meal and I chop it into small pieces and add fresh veggies for even more variety. Hope you have success with this food  it's much better than kibble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Woot! We are big freshpet fans


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I used Freshpet at Hilton Head & my dogs loved it. I could tell it was good because it didn't last long. We used several different ones---can't remember anymore which. I also used it when Kitzi had surgery at Texas A & M. It makes a great food if you can't home cook or don't want to.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive used Fresh Pet sometimes and my fluffs love it


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I use the 6 lb roll, but I am feeding three dogs. I alternate between Vital and FP and I alternate the protiens as well. Dogs adore either and are doing very well on it. I couldn't be happier with it. I don't think I would freeze it. I would just but the smaller portions and but more frequently if needed.


 I do the same as Pam.


----------

